# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  آگهی جذب برنامه نویس

## ffarhikhtegan

شرکت سیستم های اندیشه فراگیر به منظور تکمیل تيم كارشناسي و تخصصي خود در جهت انجام یک پروژه ملی ، شرایط همکاری خود را به شرح ذیل اعلام می نماید:

*شرایط عمومی برای همه بخش ها*


وضعیت سربازی مشخص (دارای کارت پایان خدمت و یا معاف دائم)متعهد به انجام کار در زمان تعیین شدهجنسیت: مذکرروحیه کاری قویمتعهد به موازین شرعی




*طراح وب* *( Front-End-Developer)* 




تسلط بر HTML5, CSS3تسلط بر JavaScript و JQueryتسلط بر طراحی واکنش گرا*پارامترهای دارای امتیاز مثبت*
آشنایی با AngularJsآشنایی با ASP.NETآشنایی با Framework هایی مانند Bootstrap یا Foundation 




*برنامه نویس*



مسلط به Asp.net MVC , C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎آشنایی با مفاهیم OOP ، Design Pattern ، SOLIDآشنایی با EF 




*برنامه نویس ارشد و مدیر تیم نرم افزاری*



مسلط به Asp.net MVC , C#‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎‎مسلط به مفاهیم OOP ، Design Pattern ، SOLIDآشنایی کامل با EFآشنایی کامل با اسکرامآشنایی کامل با مفاهیم DDD , CQRSآشنایی با مفاهیم MicroService 




ارسال رزومه به: *s.a.faragir@chmail.ir*

----------

